# New pics of the boys



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

I was just feeling camera happy so I took some pics of my boys and thought I'd share! :greengrin:

First we have Opie, who was not cooperating:




































This one is from a couple days after we first got him (about 2.5 yrs ago). It's hard to believe he used to be so tiny:









And now Tavi, who thinks I'm more interesting than food (unlike Opie):




































Awww









I hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cute pics - I love the one of Opie with his head turned almost all the way around!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Handsome boys


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

opie's horns are massive! 

beautiful boys.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking boys!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Tavi is so cute.

It is very hard to believe that those two are the same.. completely changed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice goaties....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Opie has some really cool horns!

How old is Tavi?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Opie obviously has his priorities in order-hay first, pics second. Wow, on the difference of then and now. Tavi did a great job smiling for the camera. BTW I love your signature pics of them-they are quite photogenic actually.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What handsome boys!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!! :wink:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What a set of horns! Opie's magnificent. 

And Tavi, what an angel face. So cute.

Thanks for sharing your boys. :applaud: 

Anna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your boys are very handsome!!!! I like seeing horned goaties, they look so regal! You can tell they are very well loved too!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will pass on the compliments :greengrin: I do adore my silly goaties.

StaceyRoop - Tavi is close to a year old. I don't know the day he was born, but I know it was sometime around this time last year! 

greatcashmeres - yep, Opie does definitely have his priorities in order lol.


----------

